# Color of truck



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Does anyone know this color? With out bringing to a paint shop, I want to do a paint job by myself..


----------



## HARRY304E (Nov 18, 2011)

bostonwindows30 said:


> Does anyone know this color? With out bringing to a paint shop, I want to do a paint job by myself..


What year is the truck?


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

It's a 95 I Troyes looking for code on glove compartment but it's ripped off, I kinda want to stay with this dark green I used dark hunter green but that was too light.. Help


----------



## HARRY304E (Nov 18, 2011)

bostonwindows30 said:


> It's a 95 I Troyes looking for code on glove compartment but it's ripped off, I kinda want to stay with this dark green I used dark hunter green but that was too light.. Help


I'll bet you it's Emerald Green Metallic

Look _*Here..*_


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes that is it, thank you very much...


----------



## HARRY304E (Nov 18, 2011)

bostonwindows30 said:


> Yes that is it, thank you very much...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks more like Indigo Metallic to myself.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Just bring it to automotive paint store they will have it solved.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I want to paint it myself, i have seen this paint job everyone Is talking about on YouTube it's the 50dollar paint job with rustoleum paint. They role on the paint, and looks decent..


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

So do it. You know difference between automotive pain shop and automotive paint store, right?


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, I think the rustoleum paying is the cheaper way to go, if I have a paint shop make this paint I am sure it would cost alot


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, for starters, they take a chip for analysis and determine what exactly paint is it. Next, should you have matching paint, and decide to sell your truck, it will not show as repainted, as it shows real well under the hoof, trunk, and doors. 
If you want to drive it into grave and don't real care, just sponge it on, whatever is close enough. Seen that done either, even has some charm to it.
Reason automotive paints cost what they cost is cuz you do not start leaving paint track behind you during or after any major rain.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Back in the day, my friend and I painted his VW Bug with a couple of paint rollers and an exterior oil base house paint. Looked s**t hot. (from a distance)
Too bad there wasn't a YouTube back then.:laughing:


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Was thinking about changing the color to flat black


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

50$ paint job
http://www.rickwrench.com/index79master.htm?http://www.rickwrench.com/50dollarpaint.html


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Is it just this paint that u can role??


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm sure you can roll any paint if you thin it, sand it, and repeat enough times.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Seems like this paint works the best


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

bostonwindows30 said:


> Seems like this paint works the best


Which paint? The one in the link I posted? Read through his website. He has updates of how the paint handled time and abuse. Check the 3 year update. Pretty impressive.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes it is very impressive think I am going to go to the rustoleum and see what happens


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

bostonwindows30 said:


> Yes it is very impressive think I am going to go to the rustoleum and see what happens


You'll have strong arms when you're finished from all of the sanding. :laughing:

What prep work have you done to the truck? You'll need to sand the clear coat off before you put paint on. Dents? Rust? 

Paint will look good. Prep work will make it look great.


...another alternative. Go to Youtube and search for "plastidip car". No prep work needed. If you don't like it, you just peel it off.

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...2j1.14.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.75-1NAn2t24


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Awesome where do I get this paint????


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

bostonwindows30 said:


> Awesome where do I get this paint????


Here's one site that sells it, but shop around. You can find it cheaper. I've never done it before, but it has caught my interest enough that I have watched a bunch of how-to videos on Youtube. I suggest you do to before you buy it on impulse.

https://www.dipyourcar.com/home.php?cat=15


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Plasidip looks pretty killer and the prep is super easy.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I've used the plastidip spray that comes in rattle cans. I used it to recoat the faded plastic trim along the bottom of my bumper. It looks great, and holds up to a pressure washer at 1ft away. I do not recommend the rattle cans for an entire car.


----------

